# Have you ever been the victim of crime or commited a crime?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

if so what happened?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Technically, almost everyone has likely committed some low level crimes - jaywalking, exceeding the speed limit while driving, lateness paying a traffic fine or something *cough*. 

Do we count those things when answering, or are these specifically crimes committed against people you're asking about?

I've been violently assaulted in an attempted mugging, and slightly less violently on one or two other occasions. Other things have been done to me that technically are crimes but that I'm not really bothered by enough to use the word victim.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

carefull what ya admit to here..... GCHQ and The FBI will be snooping here LoL 

my crime is being fabulous...


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I've stolen stuff to fit in socially. Was never discovered, but I felt guilty, so I stopped.

I've been stalked as a kid and had some rape and death treats. Nothing overly serious though. One of them sent me a picture of my home, and that scared me. Didn't go to the cops.
And my luggage was stolen once (I had a ps3 and some games in there and some of my favourite clothes and some books).


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

When I was 13-14 years old, some older guy threatened me and took my cell phone.


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

Nope to both. 
I'm too much of a coward to commit crime and I've just been lucky with the other one.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

knock, knock.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Someone broke into my caravan once a few years ago when i wasn't there, lol. Motherf***ers broke the wood by the lock. Still a bit pissed off about that.
Other than that, nothing. Obviously we've all made small crimes. Stealing candy from somewhere, walking on the wrong side of the road, not wearing seatbelt on public transport etc. But nothing bigger than that.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Can't think of anything. I would be to scared to commit a crime and where I live crime is low, so fortunetely nothing has happened to me.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes I am a victim of crime cause I am dead inside.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

My car stereo was stolen once when my car was in the shop. 

I've had a few traffic tickets - one I ended up in court dealing with it. 

That is all.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

It depends, I don't consider a crime what I did. And the things I am planning to do, I don't consider they are a crime either.


----------



## TimeUpComeOn (Oct 10, 2015)

Oh boy, where to start


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Fangirl96 said:


> Someone broke into my caravan once a few years ago when i wasn't there, lol. Motherf***ers broke the wood by the lock. Still a bit pissed off about that.
> Other than that, nothing. Obviously we've all made small crimes. Stealing candy from somewhere, walking on the wrong side of the road, not wearing seatbelt on public transport etc. But nothing bigger than that.


Funny our public transports do not have seat belts, in fact, if every seat is taken you go standing.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

TimeUpComeOn said:


> Oh boy, where to start


You will have to make your own blog.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Got my house broken into twice. ****ing thugs are rotting in jail now, so doesn't really phaze me anymore.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Not that were punished. So I put neither.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Beaten up a couple of times. Death threats and stalking, if that counts. Hit and run crossing the street. My apartment was burgled. Those are probably the worst.

I've never stolen anything, unless you count pens from work, but that was just because I had to take paperwork home with me sometimes and they'd end up in my bag. It's not like I needed them.

Worst thing I've ever done is trespass on private property. Used to go explore abandoned buildings and stuff with friends. Oh, and drinking underage, I guess.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

The only thing that happened to me was getting everything but $30 stolen from my bank account when my card was skimmed by an ATM machine in 2010. I got it all back after a month.

When we were getting a new fence in 2007, I went and got a frisbee from my neighbour's backyard that I accidentally threw there a few months before. That was probably trespassing.

I was with my mum once and there were police behind us. She was jaywalking without knowing, and so was I, because I didn't know I was, either. The police told her that she should be more careful so I wouldn't learn bad habits. They were laughing, so we didn't get in trouble.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

House was burglarized when I was young, no one was home thankfully. Ummm I've committed mostly petty crimes like stealing when you're a kid or a pre-teen, that happens sometimes. Car stereo was stolen because I didn't lock the car for several nights (stupid of me, but it was an old car that didn't have automated lock system). And more recently, though it's wasn't with criminal intent, I had a run-in with a car and myself, yep they didn't see me. I'm such a reckless person, I should be charged with reckless everything. My crime is neglect and impatience.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> Car stereo was stolen because I didn't lock the car for several nights (stupid of me, but it was an old car that didn't have automated lock system).


 If you think that's bad, mine was stolen by my best friend (at the time). It's a long story but he used my own keys and I didn't realize it was him until after he'd moved away. I thought I'd forgotten to lock the door because there were no broken windows or signs of forced entry (although looking back I should have known because that would have been a very uncharacteristic mistake for me).

Basically, I went to the bathroom one night as he was leaving. I left my keys on the counter by the door. He must have grabbed them and used them to open the car, rip out the stereo and brought them back in before I came back out. I heard him come back in but never thought about it because it was a Friday and I didn't realize the stereo was missing until Monday. I still almost can't believe someone could be that brazen. This was a guy I hung out with for over a year.

And more. I realized later there were other items that had mysteriously vanished about the same time but it never occurred to me that they had been stolen. I just never saw them again after that night. Their disappearances were just not as obvious. You will notice that your stereo has been ripped out of the dash. You might not miss something you don't use every day.

The kicker is the guy wasn't poor. His dad was an executive at a big company. I have no idea why he would risk stealing things he could have just bought.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> If you think that's bad, mine was stolen by my best friend (at the time). It's a long story but he used my own keys and I didn't realize it was him until after he'd moved away. I thought I'd forgotten to lock the door because there were no broken windows or signs of forced entry (although looking back I should have known because that would have been a very uncharacteristic mistake for me).
> 
> Basically, I went to the bathroom one night as he was leaving. I left my keys on the counter by the door. He must have grabbed them and used them to open the car, rip out the stereo and brought them back in before I came back out. I heard him come back in but never thought about it because it was a Friday and I didn't realize the stereo was missing until Monday. I still almost can't believe someone could be that brazen. This was a guy I hung out with for over a year.
> 
> ...


That guy sounds like a sociopath or psychopath.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I've been to county a few times, for non-violent offenses. Just...really stupid **** I did lol. Let me tell you, time absolutely stops when you're in jail.


I got in trouble in hs. I actually broke into my hs with some friends of mine, and we ended up doing about $20K worth of damage.


I got stopped once for doing 93mph in a 65mph zone. I think if I had been going any faster they would have taken me to jail. Ffs that was a really, really expensive ticket. I had to pay it off in installments.


I've had a few run-ins with cops, but almost all of them were because family members or friends called them because I was suicidal. I overdosed once and was taken via ambulance to the ICU (I actually flatlined when I got to the ER) where they had to pump my stomach, and I spent three days there intubated, with my hands and feet tied to the corners of the hospital bed and a cop sitting outside my room. I didn't want to be there, and I fought with them on the way in. I was actually in a coma for a while. Yeah, that one was really close, I almost died. Actually, I did die on the way in.


I ran from the cops when I was 16 years old, at this block party in my neighborhood. But, I mean, I ran from them with about 30 other people...they tried to get us because we had alcohol, and we were underage, but they were seriously outnumbered. We just scattered and ran, and all of us got away. That was actually pretty funny. Because later on that night we were out in the same neighborhood, and the same cops kept driving by, just looking for a reason to bust us lol.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I overstayed my tourist visa in a few countries. Illegally worked in those countries also. Big whoopee.


I've had my purse stolen 3 or 4 times. They just grabbed it and ran. Never had anyone get violent with me or point a gun at me. I think 2 of the times, I had like less than $30 in my wallet and no credit cards. I was smart enough to leave the cards at home. Was a pain when it happened once because my keys were in the purse and my roommate at the time was out of town. Ugh. Had to wait around for him all day to come home to let me in. The other 2 times, I was carrying no cash or like only $2 to buy some candy on the way home.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I guess I was a victim just didn't know it at the time. I was riding my Yamaha big bear scrambler at night with a buddy on the back past a farm about a mile away from home, rode past turned around to head back and as we passed the farm again a loud bang flash of light, stupid me thought someone just threw an m80 at us. It wasn't till some time later when the guy that lived there was taken in after a stand off with state police for shooting at neighbors etc. that I realized he shot at us. Apparently he went a little cray cray. Not sure if he is still in prison or mental facility if he's still alive he must be pretty old by now.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Can't even begin...
However, I was jumped recently in Colombia. Not the worse that's happened to me though.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

I was held up at gunpoint by two guys while working at a convenience store.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Yes I am a victim of crime cause I am dead inside.


X2


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

Domestic violence, robbed x - times (purse, passport, documents etc), mugged, raped, robbed again, there were other rape attempst where I fighted them or managed to excape. Not to mention I had been exploited and cheated on wages etc. on continuous basis in most places. Once I was hit by a car and the car left. I had badly injured my left arm and couldn´t move it for nearly a year. There are other things but would be long to list it all. It´s said avoid poisonous people to stay sane but most people are immature and morally corrupted so that´s hard. You can only go from frying pan to fire.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

livetolovetolive said:


> I was held up at gunpoint by two guys while working at a convenience store.


I worked at a really popular convenience store, right across the street from a big university not far from here (20,000 people enrolled) and I was robbed. Not at gunpoint or anything, though. I opened the till to give this guy his change and he just came across the counter and grabbed all the cash out of it lmao and ran out the door. They got him on camera and caught him the next day. It was really kind of sad, to me, because he was a homeless guy that used to hang around there, and he was sick and I think he needed the money for medicine, idk. If I had the money I would've given it to him but I was a broke-as-fk college kid then.

I'm sorry you went through that, that must have been really scary.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

somebody murdered me once. This is my ghost typing.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Victim of crime :

- attempted armed robbery two weeks ago
- vehicle theft (long ago)
- house robbery (long ago)
- tresspassing/attempted house robbery at least two times in recent times
- two times attempted kidnapping (long ago when I was little...we knew the person...its a long story)

Plus I know many people who are crime victims. Its the way of life in the crime-cesspit that is South Africa.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

nothing else said:


> somebody murdered me once. This is my ghost typing.


I have a long list of people I need to scare out of their minds. Would you be interested in helping me with that?


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

Assault - I was out late at night as the pubs were closing and a drunk guy randomly punched me in the face. My legs instantly gave way and I was on the floor with a chipped tooth and a concussion; he even told me not to get up or else he would call the police!?

The next morning my face had swollen and I couldn't open my mouth - it turned out that I had fractured my jaw and I couldn't eat anything for two weeks. This was several years ago and I can still feel the injury when it's cold outside.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Punched by a drunken homeless guy, car burglarized a few times, been ripped off online by stolen credit card.

As far as committing crimes, it's a list. But I was never caught or charged so technically no.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Boertjie said:


> I have a long list of people I need to scare out of their minds. Would you be interested in helping me with that?


Sure, why not


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

I plead the fifth


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Done a few petty crimes


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

in 1st grade, someone stole my pokemon silver version. i took it back from him, i believe i found it in his lunchbox

i can't recall anything else, i'm afraid to steal. i lack kleptomania / sociopath genes


----------



## Tam27 (Nov 15, 2015)

Have a lengthy rap sheet, some convictions are worst than others but i am changed and will never go back to it.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Well, North Carolina has some outdated sodomy laws.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

Never.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Both
I've had my bike, my cat, and a crystal bracelet stolen from me

I've broken in a graveyard, old courthouse, pool, stolen girl scout cookies and bread, and tore off the label on a mattress


----------

